# Alimony



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

You know how when your wife cheats on you, does the neighbors, you have to move and you were the bread winner so you have to pay alimony just because...

You know how the alimony is for three years, but you worked really hard and instead of buying yourself anything you pay her alimony off so you never have to pay her another dime 2 years early...

That is an amazing feeling!

It is nice to untangle yourself from the web of crap, even if it is one strand at a time. Happy Halloween:smthumbup:


----------



## BK23 (Apr 17, 2013)

Congrats! onward and upward!


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

As good as taking their name of the insurance beneficiary form?


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

My sister is my beneficiary and steward for the money my kids will receive if I die!


----------



## Foghorn (Sep 10, 2012)

Good job. Time to put all that in the rearview mirror and start thinking about what YOU want, what you YOU need, and who respects YOU.

God bless and good luck. My best to your kiddos, too. I know you are a great Dad.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

MovingAhead said:


> That is an amazing feeling!
> 
> It is nice to untangle yourself from the web of crap, even if it is one strand at a time.


Inspiring. :smthumbup:


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

MovingAhead said:


> My sister is my beneficiary and steward for the money my kids will receive if I die!


Well, we don't want you dying anytime soon.


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

Has she ever figured out how much she messed up and lost?

Has she ever come to senses and told you of any remorse?


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

harrybrown said:


> Has she ever figured out how much she messed up and lost?
> 
> My two oldest are adopted. They both have distaste for her. Neither of them wants to be around her. I doubt that will ever change. They will cut her out of their lives I am pretty sure. She has to make it up to them and she just pushes them further and further away. My youngest is still mixed. He doesn't want to be in the middle of this mess and I understand that.
> 
> ...


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

MovingAhead said:


> You know how when your wife cheats on you, does the neighbors, you have to move and you were the bread winner so you have to pay alimony just because...
> 
> You know how the alimony is for three years, but you worked really hard and instead of buying yourself anything you pay her alimony off so you never have to pay her another dime 2 years early...
> 
> ...


Now, you are definitely "MovingAhead"!


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

You know what is an even more amazing feeling? Not having to pay alimony.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

You just created a new and well-earned holiday for yourself. Good for you!


----------

